# Loose pvc limbs for fish habitat



## pelagicbldr (Aug 13, 2011)

Wanted you guys to know that we are now offering our fishiding artificial fish habitat structures shipped loose, with no cement.

You provide the bucket and the cement, (or use our special formula) and build your own custom fish habitat. 

The "Build your own habitat" page shows you how to buy just the vinyl strips in bulk, saving huge money on shipping.

You provide half of the labor to mix and pour, saving half the cost of our completed models. 

You can use as many or as few limbs in each unit as you prefer. Cut them, bend them, you customize what you want.

Combine the volume discounts with your extra 10% for being a tinboats member, for huge savings!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice deal! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## shamoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Great Deal


----------



## Lizette (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazing deal!


----------

